# 1080 P on SD card R5



## sanj (Sep 23, 2021)

I film at 8K on the CF Express Card. I want to set the camera to record 1080 on the SD card so I may playback on my laptop to review the shot. Does the camera provide a setting to be able to do this? Thank you!


----------



## sanj (Sep 23, 2021)

I found a reply here:


----------

